# New Stevens Audio SA6CS Component Set



## Eric Stevens

Announcing the Stevens Audio SA6CS $969 and SA6CS-a $839 (active with no passives)

Basic specs are: 

Frequency response 50 Hz to 24Khz +/- 3dB
Power recomendation 50 to 300 watts per channel amplifier with minimal clipping and proper high-pass crossover.
Sensitivity is 93dB+ @2.83 volts/1M or 90dB+ @ 1W/1M

Mounting depth 2.75" and 1.1" for 6.5" mid-woofer and tweeter

Midbass features:
Aluminum shorting rings above and below the VC gap with a full copper pole sleeve.
Coated Composite pulp cone with NBR suround
Conex damper spider for long life
voice coil overhang 10mm p-p or 5mm one way. 80% bl Xmax one way 6mm+
Sensitivity 93dB + @ 2.83 volts 1M, 90dB+ 1W/1M

Tweeter Features:
Coated soft dome 25mm
CNC aluminum housing 
neodymium magnet motor 
Damped rear chamber Fo ~ 650 Hz after 20 hours
senstivity 2.83 volts/1M 94dB, 91dB 1W/1M


They are a higher sensitivity component set but still maintain impressive warmth on the low end, with the advance motor designs and careful diaphragm designs they have very low measured distortion. So to sum them up they are dynamic and detailed at all frequencies without harshness or unwanted coloration of the music.

Full spec sheet with measured freequency response and parameter to be released asap.


----------



## DC/Hertz

Impressive. What's the HP for the tweeters look like?


----------



## Victor_inox

Passive crossovers pictured but title said active,what`s up with that?

Impressive looking drivers, price will determine it`s value.


----------



## Dan750iL

Victor_inox said:


> Passive crossovers pictured but title said active,what`s up with that?
> 
> Impressive looking drivers, price will determine it`s value.


Reads like two options to me. They are $969 with the crossovers and and $839 without.


----------



## weshole

Sexy!!


----------



## AAAAAAA

Lots of excursion, a bunch of coper in the right places and super high efficiency. This is serious high end set.

So basically it does everything great.


----------



## Eric Stevens

DC/Hertz said:


> Impressive. What's the HP for the tweeters look like?


A filter 

The crossover is a 12dB per octave both high and low pass.


----------



## Eric Stevens

Victor_inox said:


> Passive crossovers pictured but title said active,what`s up with that?
> 
> Impressive looking drivers, price will determine it`s value.



Sorry if the title is confusing. There are two versions of the component set. Active is $839 and the version with passives is $969.


----------



## miniSQ

I'm a little sad these came out 1 day after i bought my Audiofrog tweeter, or i would have gone in this direction.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

That's a lot of money but I'm sure people will pay it since the set is probably worth it. Will there be any wiggle room on "street price"?


----------



## miniSQ

Hillbilly SQ said:


> That's a lot of money but I'm sure people will pay it since the set is probably worth it. Will there be any wiggle room on "street price"?


It is less than Dynaudio, Hybrid, Sinfoni and Audiofrog's top offerings.


----------



## Eric Stevens

Hillbilly SQ said:


> That's a lot of money but I'm sure people will pay it since the set is probably worth it. Will there be any wiggle room on "street price"?


I think they have a great value at the current pricing. The pricing and distribution will be tightly controlled to maintain a positive image and proper business model. 

There are always deals to be had based upon circumstance and merit, so its possible.


----------



## rayray881

Frequency response graph?


----------



## Eric Stevens

Here is a screen shot of on an off axis. I will have the data sheets available soon.










rayray881 said:


> Frequency response graph?


----------



## Thee Unforgiven

just from a visual , those things are works of art. shame to hide em behind pods or panels.


----------



## Lanson

Hole E **** that is nice



Eric Stevens said:


> Here is a screen shot of on an off axis. I will have the data sheets available soon.


----------



## mrichard89

Does anyone have any feedback on these yet? I'm looking to purchase a set of components for my FJ Cruiser and these have really caught my attention. I'm torn between these and a GB15/GB60 Combo. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## chefhow

I do, they are fantastic. The build quality is great, they sound very very good(still breaking them in) and dont need a ton of power.

As an FYI they are replacing a Satori 8 and Scan Beryllium


----------



## DC/Hertz

Hopefully these turn into the next forum boner and everyone will jump the Audiofrog ship and sell off the GBs for cheap.


----------



## dcfis

Maybe


----------



## mrichard89

Any idea if we can't just buy a set of the tweeters?


----------



## Eric Stevens

mrichard89 said:


> Any idea if we can't just buy a set of the tweeters?


Yes you can purchase the tweeters separately, we havenot inventoried them that way so I need to get you the pricing. If interested PM or email eric @ stvensaudio dot com


----------



## Brules

Hillbilly SQ said:


> That's a lot of money but I'm sure people will pay it since the set is probably worth it. Will there be any wiggle room on "street price"?





miniSQ said:


> It is less than Dynaudio, Hybrid, Sinfoni and Audiofrog's top offerings.


So I heard a set of these recently, and I can honestly say I was floored. They made a truely beautiful sound.


----------



## adriancp

I got to see the product at finals and they looked fantastic! Very solid build quality. Unfortunately, I never had the chance to get to listen to them. I was told you are working on a 3” mid, any idea on the time frame for that? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mic10is

I likely have the most experience with these since Ive have the final sample pair in my car since very early spring.
So a little history 1st. I've know Eric since 1999 when I met him at iasca finals in Greenville Sc. He and Matt Borgardt took time to show a first time new competitor around and sat me in every image dynamics Sq car including several world champion cars.
At my very 1st show, Eric helped tune my car til 2am, long after everyone else had left.
It's that type of support which has always made me loyal to supporting Eric.

With that said, I hated the ID CX chameleon mids and made it known that I didn't care for them. So even being a very committed team ID member I found other mids to run.
I even had custom drivers made so I didn't have to run the cx.

The XS drivers were a better improvement and I ran them in one version of my install, but in general my point is that I didn't care for alot of Erics speaker designs.

I'm very loyal to people who have helped me over the years so when Eric said he was starting a new company,of course I stepped up and offered to help my friend 

I can honestly say the new SA speakers are quite impressive. I'm usually someone looking for other options all the time but after some tuning time, I have had no desire to change speakers. 
The mids offer really great detail and clarity and really great midbass response.
The tweeters are very very detailed and very well built.

In the 7years I've competed in meca I've never gotten a Best Sq award until this year, and this year I've gotten 2. 

Yes there is supposed to be a 3" mid coming which I'll likely add to change from a 2 way to 3 way set up for next season. 
Eric can give more details as to time line.

I'll also be using Stevens Audio subs next year . 

And more than likely will have 2 Stevens Audio cars in the lanes. Feel free to find me at any show and ask for a demo


----------



## Arete

Since these are high efficiency drivers would a lower efficiency mid work well with the set? Say for example the Scan 10f or the 2.5inch Audiofrog.


----------



## Brules

I have thought of running an AF25 if the SA mid will be a while in coming myself. Its a heck of a mid.


----------



## Mic10is

Arete said:


> Since these are high efficiency drivers would a lower efficiency mid work well with the set? Say for example the Scan 10f or the 2.5inch Audiofrog.


All about gain levels at that point. Just like mating conventional drivers to HLCD compression drivers, which this isnt quite as drastic, similar concept. 
youre looking at roughly a 6db difference between the two.
If running similar power to them, youd just have to keep the gains down on the SA mids or run more power to the GB


----------



## fish

I've had the pleasure of hearing the active set in two different vehicles. The best way I can describe them is very taut & detailed... right up my alley! I think their higher efficiency is a clear advantage to their sound signature. 

I really like the way these speakers sound.


----------



## Brules

Can’t wait to get mine in.....! Amazing they can be so clear and bright yet smooth and non fatiguing or harsh. By new year I should have my setup done. Since you are in Moore would be happy to let you listen!


----------



## fish

Brules said:


> Can’t wait to get mine in.....! Amazing they can be so clear and bright yet smooth and non fatiguing or harsh. By new year I should have my setup done. Since you are in Moore would be happy to let you listen!



Where are you located?


----------



## Brules

Out in Tuttle.


----------



## fish

Brules said:


> Out in Tuttle.



Do you know Jason at 8 Ball Customs?


----------



## jowens500

fish said:


> Do you know Jason at 8 Ball Customs?




Kevin, he owns the Colorado I’m getting ready to work on starting this weekend.


----------



## dcfis

How is ok such a hotbed for car audio?


----------



## rob feature




----------



## jowens500

dcfis said:


> How is ok such a hotbed for car audio?




I’m not sure exactly.


----------



## jowens500

rob feature said:


>



Here’s a Tahoe I just delivered on Saturday.


----------



## jowens500

And Howard’s Scion


----------



## Brules

The Tahoe sounded awesome!!!!


----------



## fish

jowens500 said:


> Kevin, he owns the Colorado I’m getting ready to work on starting this weekend.


Aha! It's all coming together now.


----------



## Brules

We Oklahomans just have good taste in Football and car audio.


----------



## Brules

Few pics of my set in my 2016 Colorado:




























Running off a Helix P Six MkII. They sound amazing......they have a full, clean sound that is very clear yet not bright or harsh. listened for 2 hours yesterday and 0 fatigue and no tune on them. Most natural sounding speakers out of the box I have ever heard!

For the wub - this little Stevens monster is going in:


----------



## Lorin

We are fortunate that we have some solid (and technical) people in our area that are willing to share information, experience, etc... that and a strong contingent from the TX area.


----------



## JohnKoz

Would these be any good as a midrange?i cant find a graph for these anywhere. The picture in post not working. I already have a pair of jl zr800 for midbass


----------



## jowens500

JohnKoz said:


> Would these be any good as a midrange?i cant find a graph for these anywhere. The picture in post not working. I already have a pair of jl zr800 for midbass




Yes they would.


----------



## JohnKoz

Does anyone have a link to the parameters and a graph?


----------



## Eric Stevens

JohnKoz said:


> Does anyone have a link to the parameters and a graph?


I thought I posted these things up here. Here is what I had on my tablet. I will post up more shortly.


----------



## Eric Stevens

New pricing just released. 

SA6CS $699 w/ passives
SA6CS-A $589 no passives


The SA6CS 6.5" component set has the sound performance and build quality to compare more than favorably with component sets in excess $1000. The user reviews and competition results support and substantiate these findings.

Based upon discussions with dealers about the car audio market and where the volume of component set sales reside, we have decided to aggressively adjust the pricing and present a super high value proposition to our customers and dealers.


----------



## Brules

Wow.......!


----------



## ManBearPig

Could the woofer be sold without the tweeter?


----------



## rob feature

ManBearPig said:


> Could the woofer be sold without the tweeter?


+1 - I'm sure the tweeter is nice, but too shiny for a car interior.

Those woofers though. Pretty sure I need a pair.


----------



## GEM592

Eric Stevens said:


> New pricing just released.
> 
> SA6CS $699 w/ passives
> SA6CS-A $589 no passives
> 
> 
> The SA6CS 6.5" component set has the sound performance and build quality to compare more than favorably with component sets in excess $1000. The user reviews and competition results support and substantiate these findings.
> 
> Based upon discussions with dealers about the car audio market and where the volume of component set sales reside, we have decided to aggressively adjust the pricing and present a super high value proposition to our customers and dealers.


Excellent price. Buy them people and support the development of top gear by dedicated companies.


----------



## diy_darryl

I am searching right now for an active component set for my first build.

I don't know what I am doing really and am relying on others for suggestions to get this sorted out but these are in my price range, no one has suggested these so far though.....

So far I have:

Pioneer AVH-X491BHS
2 Dayton HO 10's at 2 ohms
Alpine PDX-M12
Alpine PDX-F6

Looking for Components and possibly a DSP.

I could be convinced but will have to rely on others to help me make the decision. I am going to inquire on my other thread since these are now on sale. Thanks


----------



## Eric Stevens

ManBearPig said:


> Could the woofer be sold without the tweeter?


Yes we offer them separate. Send a pm or email [email protected]


----------



## casey

damn! Thats a deal after hearing Mic's car. Is the 3" mid range still coming as well?


----------



## Eric Stevens

casey said:


> damn! Thats a deal after hearing Mic's car. Is the 3" mid range still coming as well?


Yes, a mid is in the works and should be testing in cars soon.


----------



## ManBearPig

rob feature said:


> ManBearPig said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could the woofer be sold without the tweeter?
> 
> 
> 
> +1 - I'm sure the tweeter is nice, but too shiny for a car interior.
> 
> Those woofers though. Pretty sure I need a pair.
Click to expand...

I don't mind shiny drivers, I'm just in love with my current tweeters (r3004) and don't see myself getting rid of them anytime soon.
Although I can't say the same about my current midbass


----------



## Brules

Ooooooooooooo me want.

At this new price point, these speakers can't be beat. I drive my personal car for business up to 7 hours when I have to go to Memphis. Im pushing 150w rach to these and I abuse the volume knob and there is absolutely 0 fatigue, distortion, harshness etc. 

At $589 for an active set they are an absolute steal......!


----------



## rob feature

ManBearPig said:


> I don't mind shiny drivers, I'm just in love with my current tweeters (r3004) and don't see myself getting rid of them anytime soon.
> Although I can't say the same about my current midbass


Oh, I think they look great. But the Sun can be a bit much here & minimizing reflective surfaces in the cabin is important to me.


----------



## ManBearPig

Well, after picking Eric's brain I finally pulled the trigger on a set of these. Can't wait to swap these in. I have no doubt they will be a huge upgrade in my current setup.


----------



## fish

ManBearPig said:


> Well, after picking Eric's brain I finally pulled the trigger on a set of these. Can't wait to swap these in. I have no doubt they will be a huge upgrade in my current setup.


Please let us know your thoughts when you get them dialed in.


----------



## mrichard89

Wow... Just saw the updated price. Might need to order a set of these ASAP!


----------



## Lanson

updates?


----------



## bmiller1

fourthmeal said:


> updates?


I decided to pull the trigger on this set and emailed Eric. Wanting to go ahead and build pods so I asked him about the 3" mids. His response:

"Not sure on time frame, waiting for what I hope is last revision to the cone. I should have the samples by end of July so if its right another 2 months after that."

But I got the mounting data so I can build the pods and throw some cheapos in there until that time. :beatnik:


----------



## bmiller1

Eric, Mic, or anyone with experience with the SA6-CS-A (active) and certainly smarter than me on all things audio. I'm installing my set this weekend and wondered what would be your suggested xo points. Pretty basic two-way set up for the moment so I can play around with them before adding mids later. 6's in the door, tweets on the dash, both on axis. Thank you for your time.


----------



## Eric Stevens

bmiller1 said:


> Eric, Mic, or anyone with experience with the SA6-CS-A (active) and certainly smarter than me on all things audio. I'm installing my set this weekend and wondered what would be your suggested xo points. Pretty basic two-way set up for the moment so I can play around with them before adding mids later. 6's in the door, tweets on the dash, both on axis. Thank you for your time.


With tweeters near the mid I prefer a lower xover around 2500 to 3500 Hz. But when the tweeters are up high and mid low in the door I prefer a higher xover 3500 to 4500 Hz.

I prefer 24dB LR filters also.


----------



## bmiller1

Eric Stevens said:


> With tweeters near the mid I prefer a lower xover around 2500 to 3500 Hz. But when the tweeters are up high and mid low in the door I prefer a higher xover 3500 to 4500 Hz.
> 
> I prefer 24dB LR filters also.


Duly noted. Thank you sir.


----------



## dcfis

Eric Stevens said:


> With tweeters near the mid I prefer a lower xover around 2500 to 3500 Hz. But when the tweeters are up high and mid low in the door I prefer a higher xover 3500 to 4500 Hz.
> 
> I prefer 24dB LR filters also.


Interesting, I would have though opposite to pull up the stage. Any reason for this?


----------



## bmiller1

dcfis said:


> Interesting, I would have though opposite to pull up the stage. Any reason for this?


Huh, interesting. I don't know enough to question it but, I'll stick around for the answer.


----------



## Eric Stevens

dcfis said:


> Interesting, I would have though opposite to pull up the stage. Any reason for this?


It's about the tonality. I have found the sound to get rather forward and harsh when tweeters are up high. The higher crossover improves that. Its a matter of preference.


----------



## bmiller1

Eric Stevens said:


> It's about the tonality. I have found the sound to get rather forward and harsh when tweeters are up high. The higher crossover improves that. Its a matter of preference.


Seems reasonable. I'll go with the guy that has heard them more than anyone. I would like to think that, the mids having a magnet so tapered and smooth that a window would simply slide off it like ice when rolled down because the baffle was 1/4" short, was an intentional design. If so, masterful.


----------



## dcfis

Eric Stevens said:


> It's about the tonality. I have found the sound to get rather forward and harsh when tweeters are up high. The higher crossover improves that. Its a matter of preference.


Well just moving the xover around I think you are right. I will have to play with it more but you know your stuff :laugh:


----------



## bmiller1

dcfis said:


> Well just moving the xover around I think you are right. I will have to play with it more but you know your stuff :laugh:


Just curious for a comparison, what are yours in? How are they aimed?


----------



## dcfis




----------



## bmiller1

dcfis said:


>


Shows an image but I got nothing.


----------



## dcfis

I dont know did the forum drop tinypic?


----------



## bmiller1

dcfis said:


> I dont know did the forum drop tinypic?


Not sure. One of the things I hate most here. Photobucket is the only thing that works for me. Imgur seems to work for others.


----------



## dcfis

Maybe this


----------



## bmiller1

There we go. Nicely integrated. Looks good man. I envy sails with adequate depth.


----------



## dcfis

Thank you, I wish the drivers side was a bit more on axis.


----------



## bmiller1

Yeah, I wonder if that hump for the gauge cluster is causing issues.


----------



## Mic10is

bmiller1 said:


> Eric, Mic, or anyone with experience with the SA6-CS-A (active) and certainly smarter than me on all things audio. I'm installing my set this weekend and wondered what would be your suggested xo points. Pretty basic two-way set up for the moment so I can play around with them before adding mids later. 6's in the door, tweets on the dash, both on axis. Thank you for your time.


Sorry man, just now seeing this
I run mine from 69 to 4250 with Mids in Kicks and tweeters in pillars. 
Ive tried all kinds of XO points w tweeters playing as low as 2800 and 3000-400 range seems to work best in my car.
something I like to keep in mind is the 1.6-4k region is where the female vocal reside. Its very difficult to reproduce the power of a female vocal through anything smaller than 3" IMO. You can get it to sound really nice and really pretty, but the realism just isnt there. 
Just speakers for their intended range

Current system set up is Midbass 69-300. 3" mid 300-4250 and tweeters 4250 and up


----------



## bmiller1

Mic10is said:


> Sorry man, just now seeing this
> I run mine from 69 to 4250 with Mids in Kicks and tweeters in pillars.
> Ive tried all kinds of XO points w tweeters playing as low as 2800 and 3000-400 range seems to work best in my car.
> something I like to keep in mind is the 1.6-4k region is where the female vocal reside. Its very difficult to reproduce the power of a female vocal through anything smaller than 3" IMO. You can get it to sound really nice and really pretty, but the realism just isnt there.
> Just speakers for their intended range
> 
> Current system set up is Midbass 69-300. 3" mid 300-4250 and tweeters 4250 and up


Thanks for the response, Mic. I LOVE to hear that a midbass is crossed below 80. Anything less than 100 is typically a stress for me for most 6.5's. SR6500's being the exception. I'm on it. 

I'll say this, I had a long path to getting this set in (nothing to do with the speakers). But, in a couple hours, the clarity and accuracy of the SA6 is apparent and impressive. The tweeter plays whatever it likes and I haven't allowed the midbass to stretch it's legs yet. It seems that I can't throw enough power at them. That will change tomorrow. But, adopting a common phrase, the "head room" on the potential of these speakers is noticeably optimistic. I'm looking forward to playing with them. Little time is needed to recognize the strength and flexibility of these drivers. If the SA6 shows my expectations to be correct, I can't imagine a better value at the price.


----------



## WhereAmEye?

So will there be a discount on the midranges for us “early” investors that paid the original sa-65cs price? I’d be okay with that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmiller1

WhereAmEye? said:


> So will there be a discount on the midranges for us “early” investors that paid the original sa-65cs price? I’d be okay with that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I understand this to be the case, having been verified by absolutely nobody, certainly no one with any authority.


----------



## bmiller1

Mic10is said:


> Sorry man, just now seeing this
> I run mine from 69 to 4250 with Mids in Kicks and tweeters in pillars.
> Ive tried all kinds of XO points w tweeters playing as low as 2800 and 3000-400 range seems to work best in my car.
> something I like to keep in mind is the 1.6-4k region is where the female vocal reside. Its very difficult to reproduce the power of a female vocal through anything smaller than 3" IMO. You can get it to sound really nice and really pretty, but the realism just isnt there.
> Just speakers for their intended range
> 
> Current system set up is Midbass 69-300. 3" mid 300-4250 and tweeters 4250 and up


I dropped the HPF on the mids, excellent choice. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## rain27

Do these come in 2 and 4 ohms like the MB-6?


----------



## Eric Stevens

rain27 said:


> Do these come in 2 and 4 ohms like the MB-6?


Only 4 ohm


----------



## mrichard89

Any update on the 3" mid that was supposed to be in the works? Looking to run it in the dash of a 2019 Sierra.


----------

